# PC Absturz bei Start eines Programms auf TwinCat  3



## Stevan Bigovic (17 November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen 

Im Studium verwenden wir neuerdings das Programm TwinCat 3 von Beckhoff. Bei Ansteuerung einer reellen SPS funktioniert das Programm einwandfrei (CX9020-0115), teilweise müssen wir im Studium aber auch Projekte erstellen, bei denen wir einen Digitalen Zwilling eines kompletten Systems ansteuern. Bei der Aktivierung der Konfiguration eines solchen Projekts stürzt der Computer ab (Black screen) und startet wenige Sekunden später wieder auf, ohne die Konfiguration auszuführen.
Die Selbe Konfiguration lässt sich auf einem Surface problemlos aktivieren, ist aber aufgrund der Grösse und der Rechenleistung wenig Praktisch. 
Das Modell des Computers:
Yoga 7 15ITL5 Lenovo

Prozessor    11th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-1165G7 @ 2.80GHz   2.80 GHz
Installierter RAM    16.0 GB (15.8 GB verwendbar)
Systemtyp    64-Bit-Betriebssystem, x64-basierter Prozessor
Stift- und Toucheingabe    Unterstützung der Stift- und Toucheingabe mit 10 Touchpunkten

Windows 10 Home
Version 21H1

Ist dieses Problem bekannt, und wie kann man das beheben. 

Besten Dank


----------



## trobo (25 November 2021)

Tipp, Pack XAE (Also Twincat Engineering) in eine VM, dann ist es nicht von anderer Software o.Ä. auf deinem Hostsystem beeinflusst. 
Anleitungen gibt es zu genüge im Netz oder einfach hier im Forum kurz suchen


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 November 2021)

Was sagt denn das Windows Log zur Absturzursache?
Dann konfigurier den Rechner mal so, dass der BlueScreen auch angezeigt wird und er nicht sofort neu startet.
Was auch helfen könnte wäre einen Kern über MSCONFIG oder direkt in TwinCAT für Windows abzuschalten und diesen dann für die Runtime nutzen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 November 2021)

Was mir noch einfällt. Die am CX9020 direkt angeschlossene Hardware (EtherCAT-Master, interner Buskoppler, I/Os) müsst Ihr beim digitalen Zwilling natürlich deaktivieren, allerdings sollte das beim aktivieren der Hardware keinen Absturz verursachen. Ich hab hier aber auch das Problem, dass das System bei abgelaufener Lizenz und dem Versuch in den RUN zu gehen abstürzt, so viel also zum Thema sollte nicht abstürzen.


----------



## Guga (25 November 2021)

und dann wäre da noch dein 11te Gen. Prozessor. Die wird als Laufzeit ab 4024.22 unterstützt. Keine Ahnung was du nutzt.


----------



## jensemann (29 November 2021)

Es ist auch sinnvoll, diese Batch-Datei auszuführen und anschließend den PC neu zu starten:
C:\TwinCAT\3.1\System\win8settick.bat

Nur nicht von win8 verwirren lassen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 November 2021)

jensemann schrieb:


> Es ist auch sinnvoll, diese Batch-Datei auszuführen und anschließend den PC neu zu starten:
> C:\TwinCAT\3.1\System\win8settick.bat
> 
> Nur nicht von win8 verwirren lassen.


Aber unbedingt darauf achten, dass die Batch als Admin ausgeführt wird, also Rechtsklick drauf und im Kontextmenü den entsprechenden Eintrag wählen.


----------



## yoyoyogi (Gestern um 12:59)

@Guga hast du irgendeinen Link dazu dass die 11te Gen. von Intel erst ab 4024.22 unterstützt wird? Habe dazu leider nichts gefunden habe aber genau das Problem gehabt.
In der Firma nutzen wir noch die 4024.17 aber ich hab einen neuen Rechner bekommen. Also alles mal wieder neu aufgesetzt und sobald ich die Runtime in 4024.17 starten wollte kam der Blackscreen und der Rechner startete neu. Auf diesen Post hin hab ich dann einfach mal die neuste Version von Twincat installiert (4024.34) und siehe da hier kann ich eine Runtime ohne Probleme starten. Wenn man von dieser Version als Basis ausgeht und niedrigere Versionen als XAR installiert ist es plötzlich auch möglich die Runtime auf älteren Versionen zu starten.

Naja long story short: Ich muss unserer IT belegen dass es daran gelegen hat und bräuchte jetzt irgend einen Nachweis dass es an der 11th Generation von Intel liegt.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Guga (Gestern um 23:42)

Erstmals ist es logisch das neue HW manchmal auch neue SW braucht. 
Einen Nachweis bekommst du sicherlich vom Support von Beckhoff. Du suchst/brauchst ja ein Statement von denen.
Die Infos hier und deine Erfahrung sind ja wohl nicht ausreichend.

Ach ja: Es gibt nur eine runtime Version auf dem XAE und das ist die höchste installierte Version.
Was du umschalten kannst ist die engineering version


----------

